# Just ordered my SRAM Force gruppo - 50/34 with 11/23



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

counting down the days


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Been riding that setup for a year now and love it.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

I have Force on my Kuota Kredo. I love it. I'm also building up a Fuji SST 1.0 and ordered a Force Gruppo to go along with it.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm waiting for the delivery of my new Force compact group set as well - HURRY UP!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

What's the difference from Force and Rival?


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I just received my 2010 force compact group last week and I have to say I'm really happy I made switch from Shimano. Got the whole group new for $771 off ebay. It took me no more than 2 minutes to get used to the double tap and now it kinda strikes me as weird to shift gears using the brake levers


----------

